# Supprimer touche shift droite du mappage clavier



## Mageekmomo (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai un problème mécanique sur mon clavier, la touche shift située sur la droite de mon clavier a un faux contact et reste bloquée sauf si j'appuie dessus d'une certaine façon. 
Cela est extremement pénible : démarrage de mon mac en mode sans extension, écriture en majuscule, ouverture des fenetres au ralenti, ouverture des liens dans de nouvelles fenetres...

J'aimerais désactiver cette touche, parce qu'une réparation va me couter 200 euros alors que je peux me passer de cette touche puisque celle de gauche fonctionne parfaitement.

J'ai essayé avec Ukulele pour modifier le mappage clavier, mais il semble que shift ne soit pas modifiable... Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un moyen de désactiver uniquement cette touche ?


----------



## Lastrada (8 Mai 2011)

Je vois que tu as un MacBook Pro dans ton profil. En ce cas tu dois pouvoir t'en sortir avec ce KeyRemap4MacBook.

*! Attention le site du développeur précise qu'il faut désinstaller d'autres programmes du même type avant d'utiliser celui-là. En particulier "Double Command". Mef !*


----------



## tantoillane (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous réussi à supprimer la touche du mappage ? J'ai le même problème avec la touche ctrl (pratique pour apprendre les raccourics clavier, moins pratique pour tout le reste ) J'aimerais la supprimer du mappage et utiliser uniquement la touche ctrl de droite.

MBP 15" mid 2009

Merci


----------

